#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Αναλυτικοί χάρτες της Ελλάδας στο διαδίκτυο

## xristosko

Γεια χαρα,

εγω κοιταω στο ιντερνετ να βρω μερικους χαρτες της περιοχης μου αλλα δεν γιατι τωρα τα μαθαινουμε αυτα στη σχολη και εχω και τα καταληλα εργαλια..αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα, μονο μερικες εταιριες που κανουν εκτυπωσεις στυλ ... αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θελω να εκτυπωσω απο το google maps...(lol)

ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω αναλυτικους χαρτες της Ελλαδας?!

Χρηστος

----------

